# Labrador RC Field Trial Americus, GA



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby callbacks for 2nd series are:

*2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,25,26,28,29*


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby Call backs for 3rd Series are:

*2,4,5,6,7,9,11,12,13,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,23,25,26,28,29*


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby call backs for the 4th series are:


2,4,7,12,16,21,22,35,26,29


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby Results are:

1st- #25 Strike/Arington
2nd- #26 Clooney/Jones
3rd- #4 Reyo/Zylla
4rd- #12 Trip/Clark

RJ- 21
JAMS- 7,22,29


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to LB
1,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,19,20,22,23,25,26,27,28,29,3033,35,36,40,41,42,43,46,48,49,50,53,54,55,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,66,67,68,69,70,73,75,76,77,78,80,81,82,83,88,90


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for Open callbacks...


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WB
1,3,5,7,8,11,14,28,29,30,33,35,36,40,48,52,53,55,58,61,62,63,64,66,68,73,75,77,80,88,90


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Bruce you are to quick for me! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amy to LB /WB
2,3,4,17,19,27,31,33,45,49,60,61


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

12 dogs out of 65 back for the blind? Am I reading this right?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes you are.


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you, Bruce and Brenda for the callbacks!


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Callbacks to the last series in Am: 3,4, 17, 19, 31, 49, 60, 61 8 dogs. 9:00 am start at same place as land and water blinds.


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Callbacks to the last series in Am: 3,4, 17, 19, 31, 49, 60, 61 8 dogs. 9:00 am start at same place as land and water blinds. Starting # is 17


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WM
7,14,28,29,35,36,40,58,63,64,90


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Any results Mr Bruce or Brenda? 

Thank you


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Posted on Entry Express


----------



## bell (Apr 20, 2009)

Open 4th series Water Marks


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Looks Good!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

I for one want to congratulate Bill Lanau and Moses on their win in the Amt. Bill has worked harder then anyone I know for this Win. Bill great job you deserve this more than Any of us. One great team!


----------

